# What would you do if a Church had a woman Elder?



## Free Christian (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello. I once went to a church where there was a woman Elder. I never felt comfortable with that as when they walked down the aisle between the pews before or after something we had to stand to recognise/respect them as Elders. The thing was I never believed she should have been one and felt like when I did stand I was doing something wrong in recognising her as one. I asked the Minister who said himself that, no there should not be women Elders. I asked "why then have one?" and he said it was a mistake and when she passes on or retires from it they will not appoint any more. But I thought if it is wrong then why not rectify it now instead of taking the easy way around the matter? If its wrong to have this happen in this church and you recognise it as such, a wrong that is taking place in the worship of God, then why let it continue? The thing is I left that church in the end as a result. I was told by someone that I should have stayed, but just not stood when the others did in recognition of her or show recognition to her Eldership. It was a difficult decision to make and am not looking to justify myself here in leaving there but wonder how others see that situation?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 6, 2013)

As a missionary I get invited into a wide variety of churches to preach or talk or present/speak. I have been invited into churches that had women elders. 

I got uncomfortable...until I reminded myself that I was a guest only. I am a guest and I was invited for a focused purpose (to speak about missions), not to correct their ecclesiology. So I kept silent. I was once asked by an elder what I thought of woman elders, and I said that it ought not to be but that the woman elder he introduced me to seemed a nice, holy, and knowledgeable person (and her "sermon" was very expository).

As a guest you have little say. If you are a member of the church you would have more say. If you were a fellow elder, then you might speak up more.


----------



## Curt (Sep 6, 2013)

The "guest" thing is key. You want input, commit to them.


----------



## Free Christian (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you. What if you had a choice to join a church like that, where you would have to show that you acknowledge them as one? I guess to be subject to them almost as someone over you church wise. Like the Bible tells us to, towards those in the church, Elders, Ministers and so on? Yes, as a guest visiting it would be different and I accept what you both say, but to join one?


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 6, 2013)

I wouldn't stand. Just a matter of personal conviction.

I realize that as a guest I don't have any "say," and that's fine, but standing in respect goes beyond that.


----------



## Free Christian (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello Joshua and Miss Marple. Thank you. I learnt long ago not to solely trust in my own ideas, but to seek out sound advice and input from others, weigh it up, pray and ask and then draw a conclusion. This has been something I guess I had never finalised, laid to rest in my mind. I also don't have many reformed brothers or sisters in the faith where I live. No reformed churches at all. That I know of. Still looking though. So I guess that's why I ask questions like this. Not looking for someone to agree with me, ill happily take on board opposing views and give them thought as well, im far from perfect or knowing of it all.
So if anyone wonders why I ask a certain question at times, that'll be why. To seek sound brotherly and sisterly advice in the Lord. I really do appreciate your time in answering my post, everyone.


----------



## Andres (Sep 7, 2013)

I would not join a church with a female elder and I would caution anyone else from doing so also. The reason is because if a church will compromise the Scriptures in an area that is quite clear, then what other areas do they (or will they) compromise? Having female pastors and elders, much like having homosexual elders, is a big warning sign of a church that does not take God's Word seriously.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2013)

Andres said:


> I would not join a church with a female elder and I would caution anyone else from doing so also.



I generally agree, but if it was the least bad of the available options, I would probably be a regular attender.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Sep 7, 2013)

Andres said:


> I would not join a church with a female elder and I would caution anyone else from doing so also. The reason is because if a church will compromise the Scriptures in an area that is quite clear, then what other areas do they (or will they) compromise? Having female pastors and elders, much like having homosexual elders, is a big warning sign of a church that does not take God's Word seriously.


 brother Andres is right. *"To the LAW and to the TESTIMONY!!! If they do NOT speak according to this word, it is because there is NOT light in them."* (Isaiah 8:20) - willfully denying the truths of Scripture can be very very dangerous.


----------



## BertMulder (Sep 7, 2013)

SinnerSavedByChrist said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I would not join a church with a female elder and I would caution anyone else from doing so also. The reason is because if a church will compromise the Scriptures in an area that is quite clear, then what other areas do they (or will they) compromise? Having female pastors and elders, much like having homosexual elders, is a big warning sign of a church that does not take God's Word seriously.
> ...



God requires from us obedience, not sacrifice...

As it is Him whom we worship, He alone has the right to say how He is worshipped...


----------



## Leslie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd do the same thing as if the pastor's wife gossiped or the pastor was arrogant or the church leaders went out to dinner on Sunday. Majors should be majors and minors should be minors.


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2013)

SinnerSavedByChrist said:


> brother Andres is right. "To the LAW and to the TESTIMONY!!! If they do NOT speak according to this word, it is because there is NOT light in them." (Isaiah 8:20) - willfully denying the truths of Scripture can be very very dangerous.



Certainly there is a range of increasing concern from a church with one female ruling elder to one with a woman preacher and a number of ruling elders. But before we look to far down our noses at the sin evidenced in even the lesser case, let's recall this:

"The purest Churches under heaven are subject both to mixture and error"

At this point, I'm not willing to call a body a 'synagogue of Satan' so as to withhold from myself a means of grace just because they've committed the error of electing a female ruling elder.


----------

